# hello from argentina!



## sebastiandarre (Jan 27, 2010)

hi pals! nice to be in this page and to talk about planes. though the argy air force is really poor, we got several air lovers


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 27, 2010)

G'day Sabastian, welcome to the forum from the other side of the Southern Hemisphere, nice to have you on board.


----------



## r2800doublewasp (Jan 27, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Heinz (Jan 27, 2010)

G'day mate,

welcome to the site!


----------



## imalko (Jan 27, 2010)

Hello and welcome Sebastian. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 27, 2010)

Hola Sebastian, bienvenida! 

Cheers,

Maria.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 27, 2010)

G'day from another Aussie!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 27, 2010)

Welcome to the family Sebastian!


----------



## otftch (Jan 27, 2010)

Welcome from sunny Florida,USA.
Ed


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 27, 2010)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Jan 27, 2010)

Greetings and welcome from New Jersey


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 27, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Aramis (Jan 27, 2010)

Hola, hermano! Bienvenido!


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 27, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## diddyriddick (Jan 27, 2010)

Welcome aboard! Happy posting!


----------



## 71roadrunner426 (Jan 27, 2010)

Good day from Pennsylvania, and welcome o the site


----------



## Airframes (Jan 27, 2010)

Hello and welcome from England.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum from, what used to be, Sunny southern California. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 31, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 31, 2010)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## shadow81 (Feb 24, 2010)

Welcome bro!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 24, 2010)

Welcome!

TO


----------

